# New puppy!



## Pytheis (Sep 17, 2019)

Journey came home Thursday night. I drove 8 hours round trip to pick her up. She gets extremely carsick, but otherwise was amazing in the crate on the drive. No barking or whining. She has already learned to sit on command (including in new environments with distractions) so she’s a quick study. She has had zero accidents in the house. We are working on sit, down, leave it, and some heeling. She is a service dog prospect, and we will also be doing AKC sports. Just thought you would all like to see the cute puppy!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations looks like you went the GSD instead of a poodle for your new service dog prospect. Super cute puppy.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 17, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Congratulations looks like you went the GSD instead of a poodle for your new service dog prospect. Super cute puppy.


Yes, I decided that poodles aren’t a good fit for me breed-wise. I love them on paper, but actually meeting them and reading more in depth, I don’t think either the dog or I would be happy. They’re awesome dogs, so I’m glad I get to at least be around a couple in my training club!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Best wishes to you and Journey on your training adventure!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats. She looks like a puppy we had years ago, one who grew up to be a really nice dog.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations! Such a pretty girl


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 17, 2019)

Journey is a rockstar. She turned 11 weeks old yesterday and already knows sit, down, stand, touch, perch (put two feet up on something), drop, leave it, place, wait, kennel up, and loose leash walking. She can perform all her “tricks” in public places with distractions, but of course there is certainly a lot more proofing to do! Nothing phases this girl. I took her to Main Street in my town today. There were people coming and going, bikes passing, dogs barking, loud trucks, weird statues, and even three fire trucks blew past with sirens on. She didn’t miss a beat. I am in love with her.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The flopping ear stage on shepherds is so cute. I'm standing up! Wait, no, I fell over. Up again! Oops, flopping again.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

What an awesome pup! So cute!!! Love German Shepherds. 

What does Brooklyn think about the small creature?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 17, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> What an awesome pup! So cute!!! Love German Shepherds.
> 
> What does Brooklyn think about the small creature?


She is so not a fan. I work on keeping Journey from bothering her and give Brooklyn time with me away from the puppy. She’ll come around once Journey stops trying to bite her in the face in an invitation to play. Brooklyn has also gained some weight since the puppy got home. She was getting treats and chews when Journey did, but I’ve put her back on kibble only. She does not like that either.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a precious pup


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Pytheis said:


> She is so not a fan. I work on keeping Journey from bothering her and give Brooklyn time with me away from the puppy. She’ll come around once Journey stops trying to bite her in the face in an invitation to play. Brooklyn has also gained some weight since the puppy got home. She was getting treats and chews when Journey did, but I’ve put her back on kibble only. She does not like that either.
> View attachment 491543


Awww... Poor Brooklyn! Give her an extra snuggle for me, puppies can be such (adorable) pests.


----------

